# Program window will not maximize



## KMatt827 (Apr 29, 2006)

No matter what program is running, (Windows Explorer, MS Access, Quicken), the program window always leaves an empty place about an inch blank to the right of the window. The only way to close the gap is to click the "Restore" button and then drag the edges past this empty space. If I close and reopen a window, I have to readjust the window again. Every application window behaves the same way.

When on the desktop, any icons I drag into this space disappear. It is as if there is a hidden toolbar. Yet there is no toolbar there, but the windows act like one is.

Any sugguestions how to close the gap ?


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

KMatt827 said:


> No matter what program is running, (Windows Explorer, MS Access, Quicken), the program window always leaves an empty place about an inch blank to the right of the window. The only way to close the gap is to click the "Restore" button and then drag the edges past this empty space. If I close and reopen a window, I have to readjust the window again. Every application window behaves the same way.
> 
> When on the desktop, any icons I drag into this space disappear. It is as if there is a hidden toolbar. Yet there is no toolbar there, but the windows act like one is.
> 
> Any sugguestions how to close the gap ?


Drag it to size and then click view and close it from there. Windows should remember next time.


----------



## KMatt827 (Apr 29, 2006)

There is no dragging it to size. :down: This is not a matter of sizing the window. The window is already maximized, but there is an inch gap to the right of the window that will not close. Even icons from the desktop disapear in this gap if I move them there.


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

Well there are buttons on all Monitors i have seen that you can use to adjust the screen.


----------



## KMatt827 (Apr 29, 2006)

I don't think you grasp the problem. I am not asking someone how to use windows or which buttons to press. I am telling you that there is a problem with how it functions. I am not a novice trying to figure out how to use my computer. I am not trying to 'adjust' my screen. 

Please re-read the problem. The window WILL NOT occupy the right 1 1/2 inch of the screen when maximized. It behaves as if there is an invisable toolbar on the right side of the screen. Only the desktop will display there.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi KMatt827... At risk of being told I, too, do not grasp the problem, I offer the following... 

This suggestion will not fix your problem (that's a strange one), but it may be a way to mitigate it until you get a permanent solution. To expand a bit on bicycle bill's suggestion, I believe you stated you could drag the window to fill the screen in restore mode. Do so, then when you close the window, hold down the shift key. This should result in the reopening of the window as it was when you closed it. At least it does on my Win98SE system. 

I run all my progs and browser in restore mode adjusted to full screen as a matter of routine. That way I can drag um to whatever I want without bothering with the buttons.

Raybro


----------

